# ABBEY Face...



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 16, 2010)

She'll be 2 in a couple weeks.

What a face huh?












Terry K

( no there's nothing wrong with her eyes.. camera flash )


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 16, 2010)

She's just beautiful, I should post pix of my new kittie...


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> She'll be 2 in a couple weeks.
> What a face huh?
> Terry K
> ( no there's nothing wrong with her eyes.. camera flash )



Her eyes... look fine ... but I do see a little bit of pyramiding
( hahahaha .. Wink) .... 
She is gorgeous Terry! ... 

JD~


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 17, 2010)

I would like a big fluffy cat... yours is gorgeous!!

Whats there breed? im guessing its no mungrall xx


----------



## Isa (Apr 17, 2010)

What a beautiful cat  Adorable!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 17, 2010)

What a pretty kitty!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww...I love your kitty pictures, Terry.


----------

